# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Lễ hội hoa lớn nhất nước Úc

## hangnt

*(Didau.org) - Vào tháng 9, khi các nước Bắc bán cầu vào thu thì mùa xuân tràn ngập nước Úc. Thời gian này cũng là lúc các cư dân Canberra náo nức chờ đợi hội hoa xuân Floriade.*


Nước Úc nằm ở Nam bán cầu vì vậy thời tiết hoàn toàn trái ngược với Việt Nam, mùa xuân của nước Úc bắt đầu từ tháng 9 đến tháng 11.

Thành phố Canberra là thành phố trong vùng sâu trong đất liền lớn nhất Úc, nằm trên độ cao 700m so với mặt nước biển, có khí hậu lạnh hơn so với các vùng khác. Ở đây, hàng nghìn loại hoa, đuợc chăm chút kĩ luỡng cùng nhau khoe sắc vào tiết xuân.

Du khách đến thủ đô Canberra của Australia vào thời điểm này sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những sắc màu rực rỡ và hương thơm kì diệu của muôn vàn loài hoa trong festival hoa lớn nhất vùng Nam bán cầu.

Đây là lễ hội thuờng niên đuợc tổ chức lần đầu tiên vào năm 1988, nhân kỉ niệm 75 năm thành lập Canberra. Bước sang tuôỉ thứ 24, lễ hội hoa lớn nhất tại Nam bán cầu này vẫn tiếp tục thu hút biết bao du khách yêu thiên nhiên hoa cỏ.

Lễ hội hoa năm nay diễn ra từ ngày 17/9- 16/10, với hơn một triệu bầu hoa trải trên diện tích 9.105m2 đón xuân và sẽ nở rực trong trong suốt mùa xuân. Đến đây du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp muôn màu của tulip, dạ hương, cúc, thủy tiên, mao lương, hoa bướm… cùng nhiều loài hoa độc đáo như hoa thuốc phiện, hoa chuông xanh...

Từng cây hoa đủ loại sẽ lớn, từng đóa hoa từ chưa nở đến hé nở, nở rộ rồi tàn trong một tháng ấy. Thời tiết đầu xuân còn mát nên trong suốt một tháng, Floriade như một bức tranh hoa chuyển mình, đổi màu, đổi sắc, đổi hương thơm.

Canberra - thủ đô của nước Úc, nằm cách thành phố Sydney 300km về phía Tây Nam và Melbourne 650km về phía Đông Bắc, Canberra còn được gọi là "thủ đô bụi rậm" do "thiết kế" vườn và kết hợp với cảnh quang xanh dày đặc trong thành phố.

Cùng chiêm nguỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt vời cuả "Vuờn thuợng uyển" này nhé!







Hoa tulip khoe sắc rực rỡ ở xứ chuột túi.







Sơ đồ tham quan hội hoa.









Canberra rất thích hợp cho những ai yêu thiên nhiên và môi trường trong sạch.



Không chỉ cư dân địa phương, du khách thập phương cũng đến với hội hoa xuân nổi tiếng toàn cầu.
_Theo Bưu Điện Việt Nam_



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách*  - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Úc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nhìn như hoa giả ý  :cuoi1:  vì đẹp quá mà

----------

